# Damage report thread



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2021)

How'd the mountains fare in this snow/ice event?  Sounds like N.VT might be getting all snow?  Gonna be 44F in the cats this PM per the forecast.  That doesn't sound good.

Chance for recovery snow Thursday though.

Was a damn good run of cold and snow since the first of the year, so I guess it had to end eventually.


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2021)

Yeah it’s been a really good few weeks. Not interested in skiing boilerplate right now.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 16, 2021)

Jack Frost is closed because the power is out.
Got a lot more just plain rain in the Poconos than they were calling for. It could have been really bad.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2021)

Stowe and Sugarbush are reporting sleet (after a few inches of snow) which sucks but better than R@!^. If it gets cold after it could suck though.


----------



## RichT (Feb 16, 2021)

Here at Hunter we got ice then rain . It's 39 and the sun's trying to come out. Weather reports say today high of 40, dropping to 20 tonight. Tomorrow's high 19! Oh boy break out the skates!!! It was one of the best runs of cold in awhile. I think it was at least 5 wks of being below freezing(?) Not sure if they plan on any snowmaking, they haven't done any in awhile.


----------



## machski (Feb 16, 2021)

Sleet changeover early all the way cross NH to Sunday River.  Most only reporting a few inches before the change over.  Sugarloaf/Saddleback both are still snow but both are also likely to get a touch of granular topping too before it all winds down.  Early word from Matt Noyes is I90 corridor central MA to Boston is the big jackpot as of now for Thurs-Fri with Northern NE ski country getting only a 3-6 inch storm.  Oh well, the sleet packed snow will make a solid base in the woods and naturals where it needed to get packed in.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 16, 2021)

After 3" of sleet overnight, light rain is falling in VT's golden triangle.  28 degrees now, supposed to get into the high 30's today.  Not going to be the greatest after the refreeze tommorow.  Looking forward to Friday.  I guess I'll get more work done then I thought this week


----------



## Mum skier (Feb 16, 2021)

We were going to Wildcat today, the summit lift is on hold for icing. As it’s pretty much a one lift mountain we are sitting in the motel deciding what to do. Came yesterday rather than this morning to avoid driving in what we thought would be heavy snow and to be ready for fresh snow. Have 3 days booked in the area, so disappointe.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2021)

Glad I went to Bell yesterday. Now I hope This next storm occurs big time.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2021)

2-3" of sleet in the Upper Valley NH/VT.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2021)

This really isn't "damage" for ski country....certainly a net gain.  The sleet will get skied in this afternoon with warm temps, and have a hard freeze tonight solidifying everything.  Perfect for the base.  Just hang out til Thursday for the big refresh.


----------



## slatham (Feb 16, 2021)

2,300' at Bromley. Looks like 2-3" of primarily sleet with a coating of ice and a light freezing rain at 28.2 degrees @9:30am. Today is not a great to ski and I do not plan to go out. Going forward:

Temps shouldn't get too much above freezing today at elevation (if at all) and precipitation seems largely done. I think groomers tomorrow and beyond will be fine. Sure it'll be firmer tomorrow but with multiple passes and a base that hasn't seen rain since Christmas very edgeable. If we get an inch or so on backside all the better (some unexpected backside upslope would be very welcome).

Non groomers will require snow (or warm sunshine) to loosen up and become skiable. Let's hope Friday delivers.

Natural trails - technically a net gainer and sleet provides a resilient base. But they will either need a groom or more snow. Luckily there is enough natural base for all but the gnarly steeps to be groomed. Then let it snow and they're back to bumps. Let's hope Friday delivers.

Trees - same as above except with no grooming we need some snow. Let's hope Friday delivers.

Friday looks good, but 3 days ago so did today ! Major forecasting error ! I'm waiting until Thursday before getting too excited about potential snow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2021)

Amazing how wrong the forecasts can be..I don't go by them much any more. But hey..something fell out of the sky.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2021)

Here in the Northeast Kingdom we got about 4 inches of snow followed by sleet and freezing rain.

This storm didn't pan out because it didn't have its own thread.  Just saying...


----------



## cdskier (Feb 16, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Amazing how wrong the forecasts can be..I don't go by them much any more. But hey..something fell out of the sky.



Not really. Considering how insanely complicated weather is, it is amazing that the forecasts are actually as good as they are.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm gonna reverse jinx this thing and say..Thrusday-Friday looks horrible.  total disaster....


----------



## machski (Feb 16, 2021)

ss20 said:


> This really isn't "damage" for ski country....certainly a net gain.  The sleet will get skied in this afternoon with warm temps, and have a hard freeze tonight solidifying everything.  Perfect for the base.  Just hang out til Thursday for the big refresh.


Matt Noyes' early call is that Boston is the snow jackpot for Thurs-Fri, NE ski country just gets the scraps


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Not really. Considering how insanely complicated weather is, it is amazing that the forecasts are actually as good as they are.


But its funny how accurate they try to be..and the sensationalism is funny as well. The term Blockbuster storm is a good one.


----------



## machski (Feb 16, 2021)

kingslug said:


> But its funny how accurate they try to be..and the sensationalism is funny as well. The term Blockbuster storm is a good one.


This storm was a Blockbuster.............for Texas!!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh yeah..that Fed Ex truck had a great time with it..and the other 100 vehicles...oy


----------



## urungus (Feb 16, 2021)

Berkshire East lost Liftline, Flying Cloud, and most of the glades


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 16, 2021)

Figure any recovery will come from mother nature and a bit of grooming. Not much snowmaking coming from here on - especially with the reduced food / bev sales this year. Glad I got on the snow for 8 of the last 17 days of 10p% coverage.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2021)

Told my wife a few days ago..this can change in a second..and it did. Glad I just got 9 days in a row in. A good 9 days.


----------



## slatham (Feb 16, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Told my wife a few days ago..this can change in a second..and it did. Glad I just got 9 days in a row in. A good 9 days.


Lets hope that goes both ways and we're back in it by weeks end. Definitely potential for some snow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2021)

Hope so..Its been damn good lately.


----------



## 180 (Feb 16, 2021)

It was an amazing 6 weeks and especially the last 2 at Hunter and elsewhere


----------



## RichT (Feb 17, 2021)

Skied Hunter yesterday, forgot how it was to ski soft sticky snow! Was great in the shade though. 
One other observation I was made aware of is that with the warmth comes NON compliance with mask wearing! There was A LOT of "words" between the crowd and the lifties! Even saw a mom (with out even having a mask with her) taking pictures of her kids and their friends waiting in the lift line telling them to remove the masks for the picture so she can see them!!!!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2021)

Bet that soft sticky snow changed a bit today.


----------



## machski (Feb 17, 2021)

Not much refresh for Northern New England now on Friday, storm trending south and totals are falling with that trend.  2-4 inches across central and northern NE.  Cross everything it doesn't miss anymore!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2021)

Last gfs has pushed it further south...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2021)

NAM looks better but hasn’t been very accurate this winter


----------



## cdskier (Feb 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Last gfs has pushed it further south...


Meanwhile this past weekend people were concerned the upcoming storm was going to be too far north and bring non-frozen stuff to the northeast. This is why it doesn't pay to get too worked up about storms more than a few days out.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Meanwhile this past weekend people were concerned the upcoming storm was going to be too far north and bring non-frozen stuff to the northeast. This is why it doesn't pay to get too worked up about storms more than a few days out.



Truth!

The only thing folks should use a greater than say 3 day range forecast for is to keep in mind that something *might* happen  5 to 7 or more days from now


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2021)

Unless your in Texas..the new snow capitol.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Meanwhile this past weekend people were concerned the upcoming storm was going to be too far north and bring non-frozen stuff to the northeast. This is why it doesn't pay to get too worked up about storms more than a few days out.


It is less then 48 hrs out at this point


----------



## crank (Feb 17, 2021)

We have Ikon reservations at Windham for Friday.  Will go if it snows.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> It is less then 48 hrs out at this point



I'm talking about the people this past weekend that were worried about the upcoming storm being a "disaster" or something along those lines.


----------



## slatham (Feb 17, 2021)

I got out today late afternoon for a few at Bromley. Groomers are frozen granular with some packed snow but also a few underlying hard spots though not underlying ice. Trails would have benefited from a 2nd pass with groomer but given the late start (to allow snow to set up) and the extensive amount of terrain that wasn't in the cards. Tomorrow should be much better.

The sad thing is seeing glades, woods and mogul runs with solid coverage but topped with an unbreakable - and unskiable - crust. It will take a lot of snow and ideally needs a wetter snow to bond. 6" of pow won't do it. More like a foot. That or 45 and sunny. Great spring skiing potential but such a rude awakening from what we have been skiing since MLK weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2021)

Its what kills me about skiing here..
And I have to stop reading Alta reports.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Its what kills me about skiing here..
> And I have to stop reading Alta reports.


With the road closed you only can ski it if you got up there in time


----------



## machski (Feb 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> With the road closed you only can ski it if you got up there in time


With the amount of snow they are getting, even if you are up canyon, good chance you are interlodged anyway.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 17, 2021)

pretty sure i saw some posts about interlodge today

jay reported 9" in 48 hours. did they avoid the fuck?


----------



## machski (Feb 17, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> pretty sure i saw some posts about interlodge today
> 
> jay reported 9" in 48 hours. did they avoid the fuck?


Jay along with all of Vermont is irrelevant to me this season given I can't meet Vermont's travel bar.  So can't answer your question as I don't even bother looking.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 17, 2021)

answering my own question - jay's report says nothing of crust. smuggs report says powder and packed powder. an instagram i follow of a northern vt backcountry dude posted decent looking pictures today, and in the comment thread said north of 89 is ok.


----------



## RichT (Feb 17, 2021)

RichT said:


> Skied Hunter yesterday, forgot how it was to ski soft sticky snow! Was great in the shade though.
> One other observation I was made aware of is that with the warmth comes NON compliance with mask wearing! There was A LOT of "words" between the crowd and the lifties! Even saw a mom (with out even having a mask with her) taking pictures of her kids and their friends waiting in the lift line telling them to remove the masks for the picture so she can see them!!!!


Skied Hunter today.......back to normal icy and fast, where they didn't groom was closed. For upwards of 5 weeks you didn't hear skiers skiing when you were on the lift, but now it's scrap scrap scrap. Oh well as the saying goes if you can ski here you can ski anywhere! Still better then no skiing at all. 2-5 inches now predicted between tomorrow and Friday night. Hope it stays cold, for as long as possible.


----------



## ne_skier (Feb 17, 2021)

Magic had a rare but drastic freeze-thaw (low 30s-single digit temps in one night) that firmed up all their ungroomed terrain, forcing them to close all of it temporarily. Note that Magic is made up of probably about 60% ungroomed terrain. Expected snow this week also dwindled, with Philadelphia currently forecasted for more snow than anywhere in Vermont for Thursday's storm. Going super good till now, hopefully VT has a good storm in store before the end of the month.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> With the road closed you only can ski it if you got up there in time


No skiing for a while..They have to bomb the whole place. Road is closed..avi danger at extreme. Even inbound slides will be a good possibility. The people that are up there have been trapped inside for going on 3 days now. One of the few reasons I base out of PC now when I go. But when it opens...oh boy.


----------



## skimagic (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> pretty sure i saw some posts about interlodge today
> 
> jay reported 9" in 48 hours. did they avoid the fuck?


Jay storm report from another forum .  

._. a couple buddies who skinned up before work yesterday, said with the wind and freezing R up top it was some of the most difficult change-over conditions they'd dealt with in a long time, thank goodness for the secret always-open door to the Tram House. Also saw that they reported 6-8" and knew that didn't pass the smell test, classic Jay over-reporting their snowfall totals again... _


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

skimagic said:


> Jay storm report from another forum .
> 
> ._. a couple buddies who skinned up before work yesterday, said with the wind and freezing R up top it was some of the most difficult change-over conditions they'd dealt with in a long time, thank goodness for the secret always-open door to the Tram House. Also saw that they reported 6-8" and knew that didn't pass the smell test, classic Jay over-reporting their snowfall totals again... _



dang, thanks. i guess stratton via ikon it is on sat. grooming + ~4 inches should make a skiable surface.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2021)

Middletown and Mountain creek in NJ supposed get half foot hope it happens


----------



## slatham (Feb 18, 2021)

skimagic said:


> Jay storm report from another forum .
> 
> ._. a couple buddies who skinned up before work yesterday, said with the wind and freezing R up top it was some of the most difficult change-over conditions they'd dealt with in a long time, thank goodness for the secret always-open door to the Tram House. Also saw that they reported 6-8" and knew that didn't pass the smell test, classic Jay over-reporting their snowfall totals again... _


Ok this makes sense based on following the weather like I do. obviously not the thaw/freeze of SoVt but not a pow day either.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2021)

Well Casa Slug got 4.5 inches according to my garbage can.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

thats at stowe now? interesting. thats more on the front end than they expected. vermont isn't really supposed to get in on it til tonight thru Saturday. encouraging.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> thats at stowe now? interesting. thats more on the front end than they expected. vermont isn't really supposed to get in on it til tonight thru Saturday. encouraging.


The Casa De Slug residence in SoCT if I am not mistaken.

Going to be crowded in VT on Saturday atleast based on the availability calendar for the Vail Resort properties. All 3 are sold out reservation wise right now....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

ah, local casa. that makes much more sense.

about 3" on my front steps in Brooklyn and things seem to have stopped. underperformance here is great. i don't want to dig my car out again. i got plowed in during the big storm and it was a gargantuan task to get out.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ah, local casa. that makes much more sense.



I haven't seen a single flake fall yet today in the MRV...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ah, local casa. that makes much more sense.
> 
> about 3" on my front steps in Brooklyn and things seem to have stopped. underperformance here is great. i don't want to dig my car out again. i got plowed in during the big storm and it was a gargantuan task to get out.



The Southern latitudes seem to help with this one thus far. Maybe 0.1" at my office in Northeast CT thus far at my wife's office in Southeast CT (basically 30 miles due South of my office) she's had almost 3" fall on her car while at work today.

And if I don't have to clear the driveway at my house tomorrow morning before heading to work, I certainly won't be complaining after the amount of "quality" time I have been spending with my snowblower the last month or so!


----------



## crank (Feb 18, 2021)

About 4" here in Rye Brook NY.  Top inch a bit denser.  It was spitting a little ice when I was out shoveling an hour ago.  No freezing r.

Still planning on day tripping to Windham.  Groomers will be fun with a few " even if not enough to make bumps soft.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2021)

Web cams at Gore show..nada..but forecasts show it moving in tonight up to Saturday in waves. The radar kind of shows this. Cams at Hunter and Bell showed it snowing all day. I'll be at Gore this weekend..first hand report is groomers are good..everything else under the crust. 
Snowed pretty good in NYC today..was nice to watch it. Not fun to drive home in it. Someone took out a friggin lightpole..how the hell do they do this?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Web cams at Gore show..nada..but forecasts show it moving in tonight up to Saturday in waves. The radar kind of shows this. Cams at Hunter and Bell showed it snowing all day. I'll be at Gore this weekend..first hand report is groomers are good..everything else under the crust.
> Snowed pretty good in NYC today..was nice to watch it. Not fun to drive home in it. Someone took out a friggin lightpole..how the hell do they do this?



shit happens. i had a very scary near miss a few weeks ago. was driving home from magic. on nj17 southbound. it had snowed all day but by now it was sunny and the roads were clear. quite beautiful actually. sparkling. so i'm in the left lane and traffic is moving nicely, and i see a plow in the leftlane northbound throwing slush into my lane. i had my window open a crack and my only thought was 'close the window to not get slush on face', so i did. i didn't think much of the actual slush, but my drivers side wheels hit it and i lost control, swerved to the left and nearly slammed into the wall, over corrected and crossed three lanes to my right perpendicular to traffic. somehow didn't hit anything or cause anyone else to have an accident. pulled over and sat at a gas station for 10 minutes shook as fuck. did not tell my girlfriend.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2021)

Harvey at NY ski blog had the same thing happen..except it tore his tire to shreds.  My commute in the morning is a 70 mph indy 500..at 3 its 10 mph...my wifes commute..walk from bedroom to office. That would be nice.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2021)

Flurries here in central NH right now


----------



## slatham (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> shit happens. i had a very scary near miss a few weeks ago. was driving home from magic. on nj17 southbound. it had snowed all day but by now it was sunny and the roads were clear. quite beautiful actually. sparkling. so i'm in the left lane and traffic is moving nicely, and i see a plow in the leftlane northbound throwing slush into my lane. i had my window open a crack and my only thought was 'close the window to not get slush on face', so i did. i didn't think much of the actual slush, but my drivers side wheels hit it and i lost control, swerved to the left and nearly slammed into the wall, over corrected and crossed three lanes to my right perpendicular to traffic. somehow didn't hit anything or cause anyone else to have an accident. pulled over and sat at a gas station for 10 minutes shook as fuck. did not tell my girlfriend.


Wow glad you are OK. Thats the equivalent of losing it in the trees and being out of control but somehow going betweenthe trees and not into them.

You played lotto that day right?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2021)

Its the worst when you spin around..and are staring at oncoming headlights. Its sporty out there right now for sure.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Feb 18, 2021)

Disappointingly flake free in Fayston right now.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2021)

Radar looks good.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 18, 2021)

RichT said:


> Here at Hunter we got ice then rain . It's 39 and the sun's trying to come out. Weather reports say today high of 40, dropping to 20 tonight. Tomorrow's high 19! Oh boy break out the skates!!! It was one of the best runs of cold in awhile. I think it was at least 5 wks of being below freezing(?) Not sure if they plan on any snowmaking, they haven't done any in awhile.


Vail, snowmaking? HAHAHA. It was definitely Huntah hardpack yesterday. They finally groomed Claire's, even though I had no issue with it, someone is gonna get hurt on it till its groomed a few more times.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2021)

The Clair's I remember....


----------



## NYDB (Feb 19, 2021)

SoVt - 3” on the ground and a nice little band of moderate snow looking like it may continue for a good portion of the day.  

good enough to fully blow off work and school.  Probably going to be a busy one


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2021)

The snowstake at Casa Slug Ct is now at 9 inches..I could ski 1 turn down my backyard into the woods. My wife went snowshoeing back there.


----------



## slatham (Feb 19, 2021)

5” maybe 6” in SoVT with some upslope possible tonight for hopefully another 1-2”. Not bad considering how this storm weakened over time. It’s blower pow so 1) will greatly improve groomers and put them back in prime mid winter form 2) will permit skiing in low angle glades and bumps 3) but not really help steeps.

It was very strange to be skiing trees today but hearing the noise of ski on ice. While not typical, with this pow and base you need some edges.


----------



## Edd (Feb 19, 2021)

Gunstock had a couple of inches on top of edgeable crust today and skied decently. 100% open. They’ve probably gotten a couple more by now.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2021)

Hopefully Gore..get some more...But considering the way they close perfectly good glades..it will be groomer city tomorrow.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2021)

Aout 4-6" on top of frozen crust at our cabin in the catskills.  Blacked out for the holiday, but have patty tickets for sunday.  Snowshoeing tomorrow.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 19, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Hopefully Gore..get some more...But considering the way they close perfectly good glades..it will be groomer city tomorrow.


Gore was in really good shape last Sunday. Relatively light crowds too. When they get a lot of snow it really is a great mountain.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2021)

16 degrees..looks good from here..groomer days..
It was snowing hard when i passed exit 20 thruway..cloudy here


----------



## sugarbushskier (Feb 20, 2021)

Mt Snow glades were actually quite good yesterday as the 2-4 inches of pow on top of hardened base skied OK if you attacked it.  Lower angles glades off of One More Time, Mineshaft & Uncles were very enjoyable!  Olympic Glades....not so much LOL. 

The base is hardened for sure, but it's also still very deep.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2021)

Gore has a ton of snow locked under a crust. Needs some snow. Did see some guys poaching under the chair breaking it up..Good stuff under there.
Groomers were good.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 22, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Gore has a ton of snow locked under a crust. Needs some snow. Did see some guys poaching under the chair breaking it up..Good stuff under there.
> Groomers were good.



i had a couple moments at magic where i intentionally fell on my butt in the trees to break speed, and my butt would break the crust and sink, and then i'd try to push up to stand, and my arm would break the crust and sink, and i flailed around like a turtle on his back for a minute


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2021)

We poked at it here and there..but did not want to venture in as they are closed and patrol would be very unhappy if we had a mishap requiring them. Very tempting though. The groomers never got skied off which was weird but understandable as its all natural snow being churned up. Just need one more good hit and it will all open. 
Or a hell of a spring.


----------



## ne_skier (Feb 22, 2021)

South VT got ~5" of snow today, should help cover up the crust. A warm-up this week should help as well, but it looks like it's gonna stay in the high 30s, which is pretty concerning if any precipitation comes or if it's going to freeze again.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeah, tough week ahead I'm afraid.  might stay cold further north?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2021)

Head north


----------



## PAabe (Feb 24, 2021)

Well lads, I have managed to ski every day since Feb 1 mainly by nordic skiing around our farm and parks here in Lancaster, but it looks like March is going to be coming in like a lamb instead of a lion so to speak. 50 degree weather forecast for the week ahead here and it is going to piss hot rain this weekend.  So much for the small base we built up here all February.  What a great run of snow though, additionally considering the January and February dumps, in my two decades on this earth I have never seen anything like it here, and certainly it is an improvement on the 1 hour of ski-able snow we had here last year.  Hopefully the ski slopes around here have enough base to be well open for a number of weeks yet.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 24, 2021)

per the ABC 27 meteorologist this is the 25th conssecutive day there has been snow on the ground in Central PA.  This just doesn't happen here  Might not make it all the way to the 28th, but for all intensive purposes we've had snow on the ground for all of February.  Pretty cool.

I know snow is deep at Roundtop but I'm sure Vail will pull the plug as planned on 3/14 regard less of snow depth.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 24, 2021)

I need to get a job up in NY where this is not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2021)

PAabe said:


> I need to get a job up in NY where this is not an uncommon occurrence.


North western NY..all the snow you need. One place just got over 30 inches this weekend..
Or just do what I do..I live in CT..commute to NYC and then drive all over the east. Calculated I've been driving around 1000 miles per week since December. 
yes, I'm tired...another 1.5 months to go.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2021)

jeez, i put about 400-600 miles on each week skiing and i thougth that was a lot. glad i don't have to commute to work. even pre-covid, all about that subway/path train life m-f.

the shortened 2019-2020 season and following summer of not leaving the house has me way ahead of pace on the mileage on my lease. can go big in the 3rd year if i want to.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2021)

Guess I'll see how long the Subie and the Honda last. The Subie burns some oil and coolant...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 24, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Guess I'll see how long the Subie and the Honda last. The Subie burns some oil and coolant...


The suburb engines are unique but tend to have timing belt issues at 75 to 100k


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2021)

Maybe get a new one then..with the turbo motor. This thing makes more noise than speed.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 24, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> The suburb engines are unique but tend to have timing belt issues at 75 to 100k



IDK, I wanted a more ski-centric small SUV with AWD and I found that Subaru's from 2010ish onward are absolute trash when it comes to long-term reliability.  The oil burn reports are just insane.  In my vehicle search they were all running $1-2k less than a comparable used car from any other manufacturer.  

It's a shame I never had one in the 90s/00s era.  I see more of those on the road than modern Subie's.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 24, 2021)

My 07 outback has like 170k, it used to burn oil and coolant but now has new engine (aluminum head gaskets melt easy...), clutch, suspension, radiator, exhaust... what can I say, I love the car, it is a blast to drive.  The car is narrow with a low center of gravity so it is easy to manuever and has a tight turning radius but it is relatively heavy, shifts like a truck, rides like a sports car, is beautifully noisy, has great visibility, has enough hauling room, and the symmetrical awd is pretty darn good.  You truly get the sense you are _driving_ the thing. My biggest complaint is that the 21mpg is pretty bad anymore. The new ones are too big, have too much computerized junk, and I don't think they even sell them with manual transmissions anymore.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 25, 2021)

If youse will excuse the Pennsylvania Dutch-ism of it, the groundhog would have predicted early spring when he didn't see his shadow (when it was snowing), therefore not being scared back into the hole feb 2.

It is midnight and it is still 50 degrees.  Rain forecast and 50 degrees friday saturday sunday.  RIP this snow here a lot is already bare.


----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2021)

PAabe said:


> My 07 outback has like 170k, it used to burn oil and coolant but now has new engine (aluminum head gaskets melt easy...), clutch, suspension, radiator, exhaust... what can I say, I love the car, it is a blast to drive.  The car is narrow with a low center of gravity so it is easy to manuever and has a tight turning radius but it is relatively heavy, shifts like a truck, rides like a sports car, is beautifully noisy, has great visibility, has enough hauling room, and the symmetrical awd is pretty darn good.  You truly get the sense you are _driving_ the thing. My biggest complaint is that the 21mpg is pretty bad anymore. The new ones are too big, have too much computerized junk, and I don't think they even sell them with manual transmissions anymore.


Just traded in a 2010 Forester at 165k. The head gasket never blew. I’ve never been aware of burning oil. Lights were coming on for various things like catalytic converter, transmission, etc. Mechanic said it might not be worth it so I gave up. I wish it had gone 200k but I won’t complain about 12 years of service.

Replaced it with a 2021 RAV4 Hybrid. Now, that car is a trip.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2021)

I love my 2015 forester.  its still young.  I can get 28-29 MPG on the highway  but it is drastically under powered.  If I put the bike rack on or have Kayaks on top or BOTH!  I'm only gettin about 20-21 MPG.  Still who cares.   I have dedicated snow tires on that thing and it is an absolute tank in the snow with the all wheel drive and snow tires.  

I believe they solved the engine issues and you seriously can't blame manufacturers for adding computerized "stuff" that is what sells cars. 

As far as manual transmissions go.  I'm not sure you can get any "regular" vehicle with a manual, even by ordering them any more.  the vast majority of the population doesn't know how to drive a manual or doesn't want to and it doesn't make senses for the manufacturers to engineer a 2nd transmission


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

My Honda Ridgeline is my best vehicle to date. A lot of people hate it..for whatever reason but it does everything. Rides like a car and hauls like a truck..and its pretty damn fast. I haul my racebike in the bed no problem. I'll let the subie hit 100k and decide. 
And Stowe got 4 inches and more on the way ...so the North is doing well.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2021)

My 2015 Outback has 140K and knock wood, never any major problems.  I did kid of ruin the auto lift tailgate with my bike rack.  And I did have the belt replaced at 100K.

Great car.


----------



## crank (Feb 25, 2021)

2014 Forester with around 80K.  Seems to burn oil on longer road trips.  We can drive around for months and months with no problems, but, take a 6 hour road trip and we're adding a couple quarts.  Still under warranty...not sure if fixable but will try.  Enough power for me and we always have bikes or kayaks or both and , of course, loaded up with skis right now.

We has some weird automatic transmission problems and the dealership fixed it under warranty.  I got the impression that they like performing warranty repairs - keeps the services department busy.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2021)

so are you just regularly checking the oil or are you actually noticing oil burning while driving on these long trips?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

First noticed when doing oil change..low on the dipstick. Same with coolant. Now I check weekly. Wanted to get the new subie but my wife was like..you really want to take a new car into the city everyday...well..yes but I get the point. If this one gets banged up..so what..its paid for.


----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ve got a 2018 Outback with 40k. No problems but I did have a low oil warning a couple of months ago. I pulled into a quick oil change place and took care of it. Hopefully just a one time thing but who knows?

Otherwise a pretty sweet ride. Subaru has ride quality down. Prefer it to this new Toyota I bought.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

Its a known issue..that Subaru doesn't really want to acknowledge. Check the Subie forums.


----------



## crank (Feb 25, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> so are you just regularly checking the oil or are you actually noticing oil burning while driving on these long trips?


Checking fairly regularly.

Edit: Will start a long trip OK and the oil light will go on after about 5 or 6 hours.  It's about 2 quarts down when light goes on...seems like.  We travel with plenty of extra.


----------



## parahelia (Feb 25, 2021)

Edd said:


> Just traded in a 2010 Forester at 165k. The head gasket never blew. I’ve never been aware of burning oil. Lights were coming on for various things like catalytic converter, transmission, etc. Mechanic said it might not be worth it so I gave up. I wish it had gone 200k but I won’t complain about 12 years of service.
> 
> Replaced it with a 2021 RAV4 Hybrid. Now, that car is a trip.


Hey, how do you like the RAV4 Hybrid? We've got a Prius wagon with 170K that we love but they stopped making the wagons.    It's been fine in the snow with the right tires but boy, does it ride low when it and the roof box are full with kids/skis/camping gear/etc.  We left some undercarriage parts on a dirt road in Western ME (Shagg Pond Road, beware in spring.)  The increased clearance of the RAV4 is appealing...


----------



## skierinri (Feb 25, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I love my 2015 forester.  its still young.  I can get 28-29 MPG on the highway  but it is drastically under powered.  If I put the bike rack on or have Kayaks on top or BOTH!  I'm only gettin about 20-21 MPG.  Still who cares.   I have dedicated snow tires on that thing and it is an absolute tank in the snow with the all wheel drive and snow tires.
> 
> I believe they solved the engine issues and you seriously can't blame manufacturers for adding computerized "stuff" that is what sells cars.
> 
> As far as manual transmissions go.  I'm not sure you can get any "regular" vehicle with a manual, even by ordering them any more.  the vast majority of the population doesn't know how to drive a manual or doesn't want to and it doesn't make senses for the manufacturers to engineer a 2nd transmission


I bought a 2019 Impreza off the lot with a manual transmission. It is unbelievably under powered, but I really wanted a manual AWD hatchback. Not many offer manual anymore, but there are small amount. https://www.caranddriver.com/features/g20734564/manual-transmission-cars/


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

I want this..then I can get rid of the vette..and the truck...








						The new Audi RS6 is here, and it finds your lack of faith disturbing
					

Oh yes, the quintessential super-wagon has returned




					www.topgear.com


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2021)

My 2011 WRX has used oil since new, made a trip to K, 500 miles roundtrip, down a quart, asked the dealership wtf, asked if I drive on the highway alot. Never had a car that "used" so much oil. First Subaru.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2021)

I've honestly never checked my 2015 Forester.  My mechanic also hasn't said, hey you are way low on oil.   Maybe I'm lucky?


----------



## PAabe (Feb 25, 2021)

kingslug said:


> I want this..then I can get rid of the vette..and the truck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Euro high-performance wagons are way cool and sleeper

If I had money to burn and then some for maintenance something like that would be my car of choice


----------



## tumbler (Feb 25, 2021)

Mercedes has a new wagon that is lifted for more ground clearance.


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 25, 2021)

kingslug said:


> My Honda Ridgeline is my best vehicle to date. A lot of people hate it..for whatever reason but it does everything. Rides like a car and hauls like a truck..and its pretty damn fast. I haul my racebike in the bed no problem. I'll let the subie hit 100k and decide.
> And Stowe got 4 inches and more on the way ...so the North i





kingslug said:


> I want this..then I can get rid of the vette..and the truck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drove it last Sat.  Debating between RS6 or regular A6 Avant. 
Wifey wants the RS, but she's already got too many Tix.......


----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2021)

parahelia said:


> Hey, how do you like the RAV4 Hybrid? We've got a Prius wagon with 170K that we love but they stopped making the wagons.    It's been fine in the snow with the right tires but boy, does it ride low when it and the roof box are full with kids/skis/camping gear/etc.  We left some undercarriage parts on a dirt road in Western ME (Shagg Pond Road, beware in spring.)  The increased clearance of the RAV4 is appealing...


It is quite a toy. Got the Limited trim with every package basically. Ventilated seats, heated wheel, rain sensing wipers, pano roof. The mileage for the last 8 days averages to >37mpg during winter!

I haven’t driven it in a real storm but something that weirds me out is that the rear wheels are only driven by electric motors, so the gas motor only powers the front, and they have to work together when the front wheels slip and the rear gets recruited for traction.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

2Planker said:


> Drove it last Sat.  Debating between RS6 or regular A6 Avant.
> Wifey wants the RS, but she's already got too many Tix.......


RS..if ya got the dough to blow...


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 25, 2021)

kingslug said:


> RS..if ya got the dough to blow...


It's a trade
   - 65 Shelby GT350 barn find


----------



## NYDB (Feb 25, 2021)

Im surprised all you dentists aren't driving g wagons.


----------



## urungus (Feb 25, 2021)

Not getting a new car until the enormous grill trend has ended


----------



## parahelia (Feb 25, 2021)

Edd said:


> It is quite a toy. Got the Limited trim with every package basically. Ventilated seats, heated wheel, rain sensing wipers, pano roof. The mileage for the last 8 days averages to >37mpg during winter!
> 
> I haven’t driven it in a real storm but something that weirds me out is that the rear wheels are only driven by electric motors, so the gas motor only powers the front, and they have to work together when the front wheels slip and the rear gets recruited for traction.


37 during winter, not bad indeed.  I was worried it would be a big drop-off from the regular Prius.  Thanks - something to keep in mind when the wagon finally kicks it.  I have to say we have been totally impressed with the longevity of our Toyota hybrid; 170K miles and no repairs other than brakes and the parts we lost on the dirt road.


----------



## skiur (Feb 25, 2021)

I had an 07 outback with the 5 speed manual.  At 75 mph it was running at over 3200 rpm so the gas mileage sucked for a 4 cylinder.  Went thru about a qt of oil every 1500 miles as it got older.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 25, 2021)

skiur said:


> I had an 07 outback with the 5 speed manual.  At 75 mph it was running at over 3200 rpm so the gas mileage sucked for a 4 cylinder.  Went thru about a qt of oil every 1500 miles as it got older.


I always wondered why the 5th gear on these is so low.  I get that the engine is small, but it seems like 5th could still be geared higher for use as overdrive on the highway.  As it is it is hardly higher than 4th.  I have heard 5th maybe geared higher in Canadian models?


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 25, 2021)

Some Subarus use oil some don't, there does not seem to be any rime or reason onto why one does and the next one doesn't. The good new is, Subaru will replace your engine up to 100k and sometimes over with almost no questions asked if you or the dealer calls them. I have a tuned16 WRX that I run the shit out of  and it hardly uses any.
I'm an assistant Service Manager at a very large Surau dealership, you would not believe how well Subaru takes care of their customers.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2021)

my car nerd friend who drives a wrx said "the subaru boxer engine burns oil. lots of subarus have the boxor style motor". he then offered to explain the technicals of it, and i declined.


----------



## RichT (Feb 25, 2021)

We have five Subie's in our family all but one are Outback station wagons. 99, 03, 04, and two 15's
Best one 99, bullet proof.
Worst 2015, to much fluff...........all that stupid electronic gezmo shit.
Oil use issue is true, some leak it (head gaskets or seals around camshafts), some burn it. Head gaskets too for the anti-freeze loss. 
Our next car will be a Toyota.


----------



## RichT (Feb 25, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my car nerd friend who drives a wrx said "the subaru boxer engine burns oil. lots of subarus have the boxor style motor". he then offered to explain the technicals of it, and i declined.


They all have a boxer style motor.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

Almost bought a WRX..Then my wife says...and where are you going to put things in it. hmmm...yup..truck it is.


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 25, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Im surprised all you dentists aren't driving g wagons.


Nah, gave up on the SUV 25's years ago.  Been driving Audi sedans since then.  It's really her car, since she puts up w/ my addiction problem of 60's muscle and Euro convertibles


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2021)

RichT said:


> We have five Subie's in our family all but one are Outback station wagons. 99, 03, 04, and two 15's
> Best one 99, bullet proof.
> Worst 2015, to much fluff...........all that stupid electronic gezmo shit.
> Oil use issue is true, some leak it (head gaskets or seals around camshafts), some burn it. Head gaskets too for the anti-freeze loss.
> Our next car will be a Toyota.


Test drove a rav 4 and the thing was very “tinny”. Doors seemed thin. Wife Went with a crv but wouldn’t get one of those again either. Thinking of a four runner next time around.


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 25, 2021)

skierinri said:


> I bought a 2019 Impreza off the lot with a manual transmission. It is unbelievably under powered, but I really wanted a manual AWD hatchback. Not many offer manual anymore, but there are small amount. https://www.caranddriver.com/features/g20734564/manual-transmission-cars/


I'm on my second Ford Fiesta ST, which is a great little hatchback/rally car wannabe which reliably gets 30-32 highway mpg and only comes with a stick. No AWD, but it's such a well-balanced, great handling car that with my winter tires on I don't fret much about moderate snowfall. I'm not taking it out in blizzards like I might with a Subie or Wrangler, though. Sadly I'm pretty sure this will be my last one, with Ford phasing out most anything that isn't a truck. The little monsters never really sold well here and I was really surprised they even released a 2018 model (year of my second) stateside.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm kinda sitting here chucking...lots of these comments are "My Subaru is a great car...it just burns oil and I had to replace X, Y, and Z".  My last car was a 2010 Hyundai Elantra...I replaced consumables like tires, brakes, batteries, plugs, etc...but the only part that failed on me was the alternator at 130k.  Unless you count O2 sensors as well...debatable is those are "consumables" or not.  I had the car from 75k to 151k and that was the only failed part.  

I've got a 2010 Rav4 now, since August.  Bought it at 80k, up to 101k already...nothing but oil changes.  My mom has a Prius she bought new in 2015.  She hasn't had a single part fail.  You just can't beat what's coming out of Asia, and not just Toyota/Honda anymore...Kia and Hyundai have really stepped it up in the past 20 years.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

Factoid: Subaru was the first car to come here from Japan. Started by 6 corps that merged after the war. Since they couldn't build weapons anymore..they built cars. First ones flopped..they got better at it. 
I used to race 2 stroke motorcycles..burning oil is natural for me.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 25, 2021)

I am not claiming Subarus are as reliable as Toyotas or Hondas, that is not true, and the myth that Subarus are some of the most reliable cars is untrue, but I do really like the car for other reasons.

Truck definitely way to go in terms of space though, my dad has the F-150 with the super cab and cap, you can really haul a lot of stuff with that, and the cab really is massive too.  You can very easily boot up in the back seat of the cab or throw a lot of bags there, or even almost stand up and change pants.  The cab seats 6 but you could easily fit 4 in the front and 5 in the back if you really wanted to, and still have leg room, that's how big it is.  Despite that, it is very easy to drive because it has excellent visibility and huge windows and mirrors, and it rides and handles very smooth.  The base model with the vinyl interior is nice because you can literally hose the inside clean.  And it gets better gas mileage than my Subaru which kind of annoys me, considering how huge the thing is.  So if I were to buy myself a truck, that vehicle really blows away the competition in my opinion.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 26, 2021)

I like the Raptor...horrible mileage though..twin turbo 6. In the day of 3 bucks a gallon you have to think of these things now. I think my Vette gets the best milage of anything I own..if you don't romp it all the time..


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hope the weather is wrong for this weekend.


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Hope the weather is wrong for this weekend.


MWV is in a freeze thaw situation conditions wise. Fantastic snow at Attitash on Wednesday and worst conditions of the year Thursday at BW due to a brief overnight rain event. 100% open but pretty scratchy. Heard similar for Cranmore.


----------



## machski (Feb 26, 2021)

Edd said:


> MWV is in a freeze thaw situation conditions wise. Fantastic snow at Attitash on Wednesday and worst conditions of the year Thursday at BW due to a brief overnight rain event. 100% open but pretty scratchy. Heard similar for Cranmore.


No rain at SR, but the warmth on Wednesday flipped the switch to spring conditions.  Thursday it froze solid and while the sun was out, late Feb sun still isn't that strong or high to overcome subfreezing temps all day.  Unless mother nature brings in a significant snowstorm, we are into the spring rollercoaster of timing.  Hit it on a spring warmth day, skiing will be great.  Hit it when winter switch back on temps wise, it will suck.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2021)

Rain both days in the cats.  

Hopefully it won't be too hard and we can get a few runs in each day.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 26, 2021)

Black was great on Tuesday but then the heat came Wednesday and Thursday at Mt Abram was great on the groomers and the top 3rd of the mountain glades and bumps were okay. Lower 3rd was frozen up all day. No real rain just a few sprinkles late in the day Wednesday when the wife and I XC in Jackson after doing some ice climbing with my son in the morning in bright sunshine.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2021)

Saturday was fun at Bell - rain was light and stopped mid day.  Then nice and soft - extra slushy spring skiing.

But today was horrible.  Frozen solid.  Two runs and left.  First bad day of the year for us.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 28, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lots of subarus have the boxor style motor"


I thought they all did?

The boxer is great in theory. In reality it's just pretty good.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Feb 28, 2021)

Harvey said:


> I thought they all did?
> 
> The boxer is great in theory. In reality it's just pretty good.


Unless you’re driving a Ferrari 512BB, then it’s great!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2021)

Well, the WRX is a boxer motor and you can supe that up to over 500hp..might not last forever in that form but they are out there. And yes, its a scary ride.
The boxer motor has some advantages over a vee motor. Lower center of gravity is one. Changing the spark plugs on the other hand..not so much.
oh..looks like spring has arrived.
oh..never mind..it left:  https://www.weather.gov/btv/headlines


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Subaru has acknowledged the oil usage issue in some model years
I have a 2014 Forester with about 154k miles
I was having oil issues so at about 84k miles they replaced the engine block covered fully under warranty and even gave me a loaner while they did it


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 4, 2021)

This weekend seems a little grim.  No snow since the rain and very cold.  Gonna be scratchy I think.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 4, 2021)

Think I'll sleep in ..for the first time since Dec.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> This weekend seems a little grim.  No snow since the rain and very cold.  Gonna be scratchy I think.



Sugarbush on north has picked up 6"+ since the frreze/thaw.  Probably not bad up there.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 4, 2021)

Its funny (or not) now Stowe is selling out weekends. That was not the case earlier.  Their trail report shows a lot of closures..all the double D's. Whatever fell blew away I would think.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2021)

Heading to Bolton valley. They got 5-6 Tuesday night another inch last night and the forecast is showing 6-10 between now and Saturday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 4, 2021)

Seems only fair.  North missed the bulk of some of the earlier storms.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> This weekend seems a little grim.  No snow since the rain and very cold.  Gonna be scratchy I think.



i can say with first person certainty that sugarbush is skiing well if you like tree skiing and groomers, but not so good if you like mogul trails. tho today the bump runs skied a million times better than yesterday as the new snow has been skied in a bit. also dot gov says 2-4" tonight and 2-4" tomorrow.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 4, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i can say with first person certainty that sugarbush is skiing well if you like tree skiing and groomers, but not so good if you like mogul trails. tho today the bump runs skied a million times better than yesterday as the new snow has been skied in a bit. also dot gov says 2-4" tonight and 2-4" tomorrow.


Nice!

Need it down lower.  Going to the cats this weekend.  Probably Sat-sunday.  Might not ski for the first weekend this season.

No snow and cold temps.  Been frozen since sunday.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 4, 2021)

Latest issue with my Subaru, driving to Greek on Sunday on the highway, car suddenly dies...or so it seemed at the time, pull off to the shoulder, hmm, engine is still idling, step on the gas, nada. Turn it off, let it sit for a minute, starts back up, hit the gas, now engine responds, cel on. I have a code reader, throttle pedal sensor. There is no mechanical linkage between the pedal and the throttle, drive by wire. Such a weird experience for an old fart like me to have the motor run, but not respond to the pedal. I suppose a cable, or linkage, could break with the same results, but I've never had that happen. 

I've been driving it since, no cel. I'm wondering if it could be related to the cruise control. I had a different cel about a month ago. Both instances were shortly after engaging cruise.

Oh, back on topic, Accuweather is calling for 2-4" tomorrow night for Greek, NOAA is less optimistic, an inch or so. Sadly, I trust NOAA more, hope Accuweather is right though. Cool looking snow this morning. Little balls. Looked like what the used to fill bean bag chairs with, but smaller. Looked pretty cool on my black hoodie as I walked into work, but the melted before I could show anyone.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 6, 2021)

Anyone hit Hunter..I have a res for Sunday but not interested if its a frozen mess.
yup,,frozen mess..as expected


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bell was packed and frozen today.  Don't know why it was so crowded.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 7, 2021)

Hunter and Plattt sold out..so..go to Bell. Crowded and ice..not a good mix


----------



## hub8 (Mar 7, 2021)

Windham was the most crowded we have seen this year, including the  weekend immediately after a big storm earlier this year.  Dust on crust conditions.

My son said a day on the mountain is better than a day away.

ROTD: upper wolverine. Most likely thanks to the snow markers from earlier this week.


----------



## Mum skier (Mar 7, 2021)

hub8 said:


> Windham was the most crowded we have seen this year, including the  weekend immediately after a big storm earlier this year.  Dust on crust conditions.
> 
> My son said a day on the mountain is better than a day away.
> 
> ROTD: upper wolverine. Most likely thanks to the snow markers from earlier this week.


Today was the first time on a Sunday I was unable to get a reservation for Sunapee. Admittedly only went to book late yesterday afternoon, but I have only ever seen Saturday full there until this weekend. And the Hooksett services on 93 late this afternoon were also the busiest since pre pandemic days. So seems everyone is trying to get out late season this year.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 7, 2021)

Hunter really didn't seem that crowded today. Got 24k vertical in - most I have ever done in a day. Only used KF for 3 runs as it had a sizable line, but other lifts not bad.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 8, 2021)

Kind of a weird forecast for the cats this weekend.  Chance of some spring skiing temps, but gets colder through teh weekend.  Weekdays might be better.


----------

